# What's your favorite 240mm Gyuto under $300



## Ceriano (Mar 28, 2021)

What's a good 240mm Gyuto under $300? Preferably in WA handle with easy to sharpen steel.


----------



## Bigbbaillie (Mar 28, 2021)

Can't go wrong with Yoshikane, great cutters, and they are pretty consistent from what I hear. Also available in white #2 from Cleancut EU right now which is definitely easy to sharpen.


----------



## AT5760 (Mar 28, 2021)

S. Tanaka, Wakui.


----------



## Ceriano (Mar 28, 2021)

Here are a few options I'm looking at:

*Tanaka Kurouchi ($210)
Tanaka Blue #2 Nashiji ($320)
Saji G3 Ginsan ($335)*


----------



## Ceriano (Mar 28, 2021)

AT5760 said:


> S. Tanaka, Wakui.



Where can I find Wakui? It's sold out everywhere. Knivesandstones used to carry them.


----------



## AT5760 (Mar 28, 2021)

Take a look at Epic Edge: Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives


----------



## Jason183 (Mar 28, 2021)

there’s one in B/S/T for only $200





WTS - Wakui and Kochi


Hi everyone, couple of knives for sale. All prices are in USD (Canadian in brackets) and include shipping within Canada or to the USA. PayPal payment as per forum rules. 1. Kochi 210mm Kiritsuke Gyuto, carbon steel. Used sparingly and never sharpened. Some light patina. Asking $175 USD (225...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## dafox (Mar 28, 2021)

Also at AI and OM








Toshihiro Wakui


High quality handcrafted Japanese knife retailer, knife sharpening, workshops and more... For professionals and for Home Chefs looking for precision edged tools. Wide selection available! Shop Online or come check out our store in downtown Vancouver!




www.aiandomknives.com


----------



## QCDawg (Mar 28, 2021)

Kaeru ... all of them


----------



## tostadas (Mar 28, 2021)

If you want heftier than the ones already listed, Hinoura and Mazaki also perform wonderfully.


----------



## xxxclx (Mar 28, 2021)

Kochi from JKI is also an excellent choice and so are Ashi/Gesshin Ginga.


----------



## M1k3 (Mar 28, 2021)

Heiji


----------



## ragz (Mar 28, 2021)

mazaki, only sub 300 gyuto I keep around


----------



## tcmx3 (Mar 28, 2021)

+1 Hinoura, specifically the iron-clad chestnut handled ones from KNS

though I will admit I prefer the profile of my 210 to my 240, the 240 still ticks a ton of boxes. it's also a very generous 240.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Mar 28, 2021)

+1 everything that was mentioned, I’ve had almost all of them. And if pressed for just one I’d say Yoshikane skd


----------



## IsoJ (Mar 28, 2021)

Coinflip between Kochi and Mazaki


----------



## chefwp (Mar 28, 2021)

Yoshikane W2 gets my vote


----------



## dafox (Mar 28, 2021)

Wakui


----------



## zizirex (Mar 28, 2021)

HInoura, Mazaki and S Tanaka. they're all really good performing knives. Yoshikane that i have is above $300, but probably one of the best performing knives that I have and the only comparable one is Takada.


----------



## Ceriano (Mar 29, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> +1 Hinoura, specifically the iron-clad chestnut handled ones from KNS
> 
> though I will admit I prefer the profile of my 210 to my 240, the 240 still ticks a ton of boxes. it's also a very generous 240.



Is this the one you are referring to?









Hinoura White 2 White 2 Gyuto 240 mm KU Nashiji Finish


Specially made by Mutsumi Hinoura, the 4th generation of the famous Hinorua family of Sanjo, Niigata. The Hyakuren (百煉) translates to "forged a hundred times". Indeed the F&F by Hinoura-san is exceptional yet super affordable. Measurements Measurements Weight 215 g Total Length 410 mm Tip...



knivesandstones.us


----------



## Ceriano (Mar 29, 2021)

zizirex said:


> HInoura, Mazaki and S Tanaka. they're all really good performing knives. Yoshikane that i have is above $300, but probably one of the best performing knives that I have and the only comparable one is Takada.



Epic Edge has the 210mm on sale. Their kiritsuke and nakiri look tempting also. 



Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives


----------



## Michi (Mar 29, 2021)

Kaeru ticks all the boxes.


----------



## Ceriano (Mar 29, 2021)

So here are the contenders so far:

Tanaka Kurouchi Aogami #2 ($210)
Wakui Shirogami 2 with stainless clad ($200)
Hinoura White 2 Nashiji ($260)
Mazaki White 2 ($283)

https://www.**************.com/takugy24.html


Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives










Hinoura White 2 White 2 Gyuto 240 mm KU Nashiji Finish


Specially made by Mutsumi Hinoura, the 4th generation of the famous Hinorua family of Sanjo, Niigata. The Hyakuren (百煉) translates to "forged a hundred times". Indeed the F&F by Hinoura-san is exceptional yet super affordable. Measurements Measurements Weight 215 g Total Length 410 mm Tip...



knivesandstones.us












Mazaki White#2 Kuro Nashiji Gyuto 240mm


Naoki Mazaki is a blacksmith located in Sanjo, Niigata. He works alone in his small workshop and handles all aspects of his knife making. He focuses primarily on forging Shirogami (White) #2 carbon steel cladded in iron. The nashiji kurouchi displays all of the character and detail that happens...




carbonknifeco.com






Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives


----------



## Ceriano (Mar 29, 2021)

Michi said:


> Kaeru ticks all the boxes.


where can I get them in US?


----------



## Dull_Apex (Mar 29, 2021)

Ceriano said:


> where can I get them in US?


It's a house brand of Japanese Natural Stones Toishi


----------



## Michi (Mar 29, 2021)

You can order from JNS direct: Knives - Kaeru - Japanese Natural Stones

I can wholeheartedly recommend the Kasumi Stainless Gyuto. It's a good knife at a good price.


----------



## josemartinlopez (Mar 29, 2021)

tostadas said:


> If you want heftier than the ones already listed, Hinoura and Mazaki also perform wonderfully.


+1


----------



## @ftermath (Mar 29, 2021)

Hinoura & Kochi


----------



## Helicon (Mar 29, 2021)

Yoshikane, Wakui/Kochi & Masashi


----------



## DitmasPork (Mar 29, 2021)

Ceriano said:


> What's a good 240mm Gyuto under $300? Preferably in WA handle with easy to sharpen steel.



Mazaki!








Mazaki White#2 Kuro Nashiji Gyuto 240mm


Naoki Mazaki is a blacksmith located in Sanjo, Niigata. He works alone in his small workshop and handles all aspects of his knife making. He focuses primarily on forging Shirogami (White) #2 carbon steel cladded in iron. The nashiji kurouchi displays all of the character and detail that happens...




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## KO88 (Mar 29, 2021)

The only one I've in this category is JNS Mazaki, actually a very nice knife!


----------



## Ceriano (Mar 29, 2021)

Helicon said:


> Yoshikane, Wakui/Kochi & Masashi


These guys have a 270 Masashi in stock. given then weight I’m open to 270mm too. 






MASASHI Wa Gyuto 270mm White 2 Steel Chef Knife







www.aframestokyo.com


----------



## Elliot (Mar 29, 2021)

Three at the top:

1. Ginga - A laser, but perhaps the only knife I would keep if it was just about food prep.
2. Yoshikane White #2 - Lighter mid-weight, perfect bevels you might expect from a more factory made knife.
3. Wakui - Slightly beefier and more rustic version of a Yoshikane. Like many many many makers in that region, he trained at Yoshikane Hamono.


----------



## Chamber (Mar 29, 2021)

Mazaki


----------



## Ceriano (Mar 29, 2021)

Elliot said:


> Three at the top:
> 
> 1. Ginga - A laser, but perhaps the only knife I would keep if it was just about food prep.
> 2. Yoshikane White #2 - Lighter mid-weight, perfect bevels you might expect from a more factory made knife.
> 3. Wakui - Slightly beefier and more rustic version of a Yoshikane. Like many many many makers in that region, he trained at Yoshikane Hamono.



is this made by Wakui?






Tesshu Wa Gyuto 270mm White II Steel Wakui Japanese Chef Knife







www.aframestokyo.com


----------



## Elliot (Mar 29, 2021)

Ceriano said:


> is this made by Wakui?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Appears so from the link. There are a lot of suppliers that carry knives by Wakui and Takeshi (owner of A Frames) is not a bullshitter so I would take his word.


----------



## Ceriano (Mar 29, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> Mazaki!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like more folks are leaning towards Mazaki. I with K&S had it with upgraded handle.









Mazaki White 2 Gyuto 240mm Kurouchi Nashiji


We have just received the first batch of Mazaki knives in 2020. Pleasently surprised, the quality of his knife has improved again. The surface finish of his knife use to be quite rough (albeit still hand finished), but this batch it is quite noticeable that the finish quality has improved again...



knivesandstones.us


----------



## Chang (Mar 29, 2021)

Mazaki all the way. Wakui's are good, too. If I were you, I'd grab the Wakui with the KKF member discount (write your username in the comments section during checkout to get an extra 10% off) from epic edge, see what you like and dislike, then go from there.

also, I wouldn't say the handles from KnS are upgraded, they're just ebony handles. Ebony is a heavier wood, so for knives like Mazaki, it throws the balance point back, which is a bad thing, for me.


----------



## Bigbbaillie (Mar 29, 2021)

I have a Mazaki 240mm from K&S and switched the ebony with a burnt chestnut that is 30g lighter and I like the weight balance more with the chestnut.
Even though I do love my Mazaki, I will say, in my experience and from what I've heard around here, they can come a little too thick behind the edge from factory. My 240mm did not cut well at all until I put it on the stones for a few hours. Not trying to deter you from Maz, but if you don't have the stones or skills to thin, there are probably better options. Although now that it is tuned to my liking I do prefer it over my Yoshi so if you are fine with thinning Mazaki is great.


----------



## Helicon (Mar 29, 2021)

Ceriano said:


> These guys have a 270 Masashi in stock. given then weight I’m open to 270mm too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, although I tend to prefer SLD to White #2, even if it's a little harder to sharpen. Also, the listed weights are not correct.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 29, 2021)

Mazaki and Munetoshi here.


----------



## DitmasPork (Mar 29, 2021)

Sub-$300 is kinda a sweet spot for me, spoilt for choices in that region. A good number of my knives fall into that price range—Kochi, Mazaki, Heiji, Hinoura Ajikataya, Gesshin Kagero (the 240 was under $300 when I bought it years ago, gave it away recently, miss it). All good knives with different characteristics. Of those, the one I probably use most frequently is the Heiji, perhaps because of the 225 length; followed by Hinoura. I like to rotate knives I use, and will be revisiting the others.


----------



## Ceriano (Mar 29, 2021)

Bigbbaillie said:


> I have a Mazaki 240mm from K&S and switched the ebony with a burnt chestnut that is 30g lighter and I like the weight balance more with the chestnut.
> Even though I do love my Mazaki, I will say, in my experience and from what I've heard around here, they can come a little too thick behind the edge from factory. My 240mm did not cut well at all until I put it on the stones for a few hours. Not trying to deter you from Maz, but if you don't have the stones or skills to thin, there are probably better options. Although now that it is tuned to my liking I do prefer it over my Yoshi so if you are fine with thinning Mazaki is great.


I don’t have the skills set nor the experience to thin the blade. How does Hinoura compare with Mazaki? What I’ve gathered so far, Mazaki’s quality has significantly improved in the recent batches.


----------



## DitmasPork (Mar 29, 2021)

Ceriano said:


> I don’t have the skills set nor the experience to thin the blade. How does Hinoura compare with Mazaki? What I’ve gathered so far, Mazaki’s quality has significantly improved in the recent batches.



Dunno if I'd say improved, more like evolved. My fave Mazaki is the first I bought from JNS years ago, with the older bullnose profile and newer grind. Wish he'd offer up that old profile again.


----------



## Chang (Mar 29, 2021)

Same, I personally prefer that “santoku-tip” as well. Personal favorites are the first KU ones that cleancut had, and the charcoal quenched ones, after a bit of a profile tune up. Doesn’t mean his new knives are garbage, jus not my thing.

I own both a Hinoura and Maz. Hinoura’s are definitely more beefy, not as much taper as Maz, but still the cutting edge is really thin. So if you’re looking for something with an “indestructible” feeling, go for Hinoura. If you want that thinner tip for onions, go Maz. Still think you should grab that Wakui


----------



## Bigbbaillie (Mar 29, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> Dunno if I'd say improved, more like evolved. My fave Mazaki is the first I bought from JNS years ago, with the older bullnose profile and newer grind. Wish he'd offer up that old profile again.


Agreed, the 240mm I'm talking about was from a 2020 batch with the pointier profile. Haven't used any from the older batches but I liked the profile. Flat spot is ~4" then gently curves to tip.

I know you said you were looking for Wa, but if I were you I would cop this Yoshi that's on BST. If I didn't already have too many knives I would probably pick it up just to try it, I'm sure you wouldn't be disappointed. 






SOLD - Ohishi 240mm Nashiji Ginsanko Western Gyuto


Ohishi 240mm Western Gyuto, Ginsanko w/ SS-Nashiji cladding. 243mm edge length 47.5mm height weight (can't find my scale... EE has this listed at 232g, seems to be a fair ballpark) Balances half-way between choil and bottom of kanji (roughly 17.5mm in front of the choil) I’m the second owner...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## Ceriano (Mar 29, 2021)

Bigbbaillie said:


> Agreed, the 240mm I'm talking about was from a 2020 batch with the pointier profile. Haven't used any from the older batches but I liked the profile. Flat spot is ~4" then gently curves to tip.
> 
> I know you said you were looking for Wa, but if I were you I would cop this Yoshi that's on BST. If I didn't already have too many knives I would probably pick it up just to try it, I'm sure you wouldn't be disappointed.
> 
> ...


I prefer WA handle but $178 is really tempting for that knife.


----------



## why-am-i-bleeding (Mar 29, 2021)

Second the vote for Wakui!


----------



## tostadas (Mar 29, 2021)

One thing to note about Wakui knives. The grinds vary between various retailers. The hairline version I had from EE was a thin-midweight, while the nashiji I had from Aframes was more of a solid midweight. I have not tried the one from KnS, but from conversation with them directly, I suspect that it's more in line with the nashiji from Aframes.

Great knives though. I'd definitely agree with the recommendation, especially for the price.


----------



## DitmasPork (Mar 29, 2021)

If not in a rush, then perhaps consider holding out for a 240 Kochi w/ machi, which sells for $280. Very comfy knife to use.


----------



## tcmx3 (Mar 29, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> If not in a rush, then perhaps consider holding out for a 240 Kochi w/ machi, which sells for $280. Very comfy knife to use.
> View attachment 120491



you have to be really not in a rush.

not a bad choice tho


----------



## DitmasPork (Mar 29, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> you have to be really not in a rush.
> 
> not a bad choice tho



Hahahah. Yeah, might be a wait—I bought this secondhand because the last batch sold out very quickly.


----------



## Elliot (Mar 29, 2021)

Above is the "best" advice outside of Ginga imo. I am a laser lover, so you need to understand that. 
However, the Kochi is the best Japanese carbon steel knife made imo below $500 -- NOT counting the Ginga.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Mar 29, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> If not in a rush, then perhaps consider holding out for a 240 Kochi w/ machi, which sells for $280. Very comfy knife to use.
> View attachment 120491


Is that really that KS-shaped or is that just the angle?


----------



## DitmasPork (Mar 29, 2021)

GorillaGrunt said:


> Is that really that KS-shaped or is that just the angle?




Here's a more straight on view. This is a bit pointier than the one I bought in 2014. Dunno if there's any cheap iPhone distortion happening.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Mar 29, 2021)

Love the shape, reminds me of a Kato or even the Togashi - the ogive isn’t as pointy as a Ks but more so than the Togashi.


----------



## rmrf (Mar 29, 2021)

I like knives in this price range and size. I like yoshikane, munetoshi, gengetsu and kaeru. The munetoshi is the easiest for me to sharpen but the yoshi is my favorite.


----------



## tcmx3 (Mar 29, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> Here's a more straight on view. This is a bit pointier than the one I bought in 2014. Dunno if there's any cheap iPhone distortion happening.
> View attachment 120501



that's really nice. Ive been waiting for an iron-clad machi one to pop up on JKI. they always seem to show up there or on BST at the worst time for me though.


----------



## Ceriano (Mar 29, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> that's really nice. Ive been waiting for an iron-clad machi one to pop up on JKI. they always seem to show up there or on BST at the worst time for me though.


When do they usually restock? Mid summer? I reached out to JKI but have heard anything back yet.


----------



## tcmx3 (Mar 29, 2021)

Ceriano said:


> When do they usually restock? Mid summer? I reached out to JKI but have heard anything back yet.



right now there is no usual.

Jon communicated to me that with Kochi they have a large open order and they get knives as Kochi sends them over but you'd want to talk to him about it rather than quote me on it.


----------



## Jason183 (Mar 29, 2021)

Ceriano said:


> When do they usually restock? Mid summer? I reached out to JKI but have heard anything back yet.


Best bet was to enter your email and check it everyday, I got notification one time on 270mm, and it’s only 1 available. They can be gone fast, Kochi is very underrated mid workhorse for the price, if I have to choose between same size Yoshikane and Kochi I’d pick Kochi because more comfortable to hold(more rounded spine and good working handle)


----------



## LostHighway (Mar 29, 2021)

Another vote for Yoshikane but I'll take SKD12/A2 over Shirogami 2. The Kochi and the Mazaki are both great options too. I haven't used a Wakui or a Gesshin Ginga. I think it comes down to which profile you prefer as much as anything..


----------



## alterwisser (Mar 29, 2021)

Tanaka Ginsan


----------



## Ceriano (Mar 29, 2021)

LostHighway said:


> Another vote for Yoshikane but I'll take SKD12/A2 over Shirogami 2. The Kochi and the Mazaki are both great options too. I haven't used a Wakui or a Gesshin Ginga. I think it comes down to which profile you prefer as much as anything..


Is SKD 12 harder to sharpen than white 2?


----------



## rmrf (Mar 29, 2021)

Ceriano said:


> Is SKD 12 harder to sharpen than white 2?


People who are better than me at sharpening say SKD and (semi)stainless tool steels in general are more difficult than white 2. I don't really notice personally on yoshikane's skd except it feels slicker on stones. I notice a larger difference in takamura and ryusen's SG2/R2 compared to skd and carbon.

Of course, I'm still rather remedial in sharpening so it might just be incompetence


----------



## M1k3 (Mar 29, 2021)

Ceriano said:


> Is SKD 12 harder to sharpen than white 2?


Yes but not extremely so. Just enough to notice there's some small difference.


----------



## Ceriano (Mar 29, 2021)

rmrf said:


> People who are better than me at sharpening say SKD and (semi)stainless tool steels in general are more difficult than white 2. I don't really notice personally on yoshikane's skd except it feels slicker on stones. I notice a larger difference in takamura and ryusen's SG2/R2 compared to skd and carbon.
> 
> Of course, I'm still rather remedial in sharpening so it might just be incompetence



I feel with Japanese knives you need to have a wishlist and order as soon as they become available. Popular models don't stay in stock very long.


----------



## Checkpure (Mar 29, 2021)

I had the blue 2 version but IMO people are sleeping on these. Hitohira Kikuchiyo Kyuzo Migaki White #2 Gyuto 240mm


----------



## LostHighway (Mar 29, 2021)

Ceriano said:


> Is SKD 12 harder to sharpen than white 2?



As @M1k3 noted SKD12 is slightly more difficult to sharpen than Shirogami. What SKD offers in return is significantly better edge retention (about on the same level as AS) and much less reactive to acidic foods or foods high in sulfur compounds like alliums or crucifers.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Mar 29, 2021)

I’ve never had a knife that was difficult to sharpen like it needed 10 minutes or something. A couple of the exotic steels, zdp and hap, aren’t compatible with certain stones; I had a hard time getting a good edge on these in the beginning but that was about my skill level, holding a steady angle between stones, knowing when I hit the apex, etc. whereas simple carbons you can be not as good of a sharpener and get a better result. But that’s not really the steel’s fault


----------



## Danzo (Mar 30, 2021)

Munetoshi or kochi. I’m on a KU kick.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 30, 2021)

Danzo said:


> Munetoshi or kochi. I’m on a KU kick.


Amen!


----------



## Ceriano (Mar 30, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> Sub-$300 is kinda a sweet spot for me, spoilt for choices in that region. A good number of my knives fall into that price range—Kochi, Mazaki, Heiji, Hinoura Ajikataya, Gesshin Kagero (the 240 was under $300 when I bought it years ago, gave it away recently, miss it). All good knives with different characteristics. Of those, the one I probably use most frequently is the Heiji, perhaps because of the 225 length; followed by Hinoura. I like to rotate knives I use, and will be revisiting the others.


Which Heiji is under $300? most of the models I came across were $400-$500+


----------



## toddnmd (Mar 30, 2021)

Ceriano said:


> Which Heiji is under $300? most of the models I came across were $400-$500+



You might be thinking of Gesshin Heijis, which have Jon’s extra specs and QA and a higher price tag. 

You can buy direct from Heiji for cheaper. I ordered a 225 gyuto for maybe $225 (a few years ago, but I’m pretty sure a 240 would still be under $300). Great steel, but a bit thick for my taste.


----------



## DitmasPork (Mar 30, 2021)

Ceriano said:


> Which Heiji is under $300? most of the models I came across were $400-$500+


Ordering direct gets a 240 gyuto well under $300.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 30, 2021)

If you can get it for under 300 USD... Mazaki KU 240 Gyuto, for sure.

Iggy


----------



## DitmasPork (Mar 30, 2021)

OP got a lotta good suggestions on this thread. Now it all depends on personal preferences.


----------



## AT5760 (Mar 30, 2021)

Or up the budget to $3k and buy all of the recommendations!


----------



## DitmasPork (Mar 30, 2021)

AT5760 said:


> Or up the budget to $3k and buy all of the recommendations!


Hahahahahaha! Yeah. These days I've been resisting the false economy of buying bang-for-buck knives. If I'd save all the money I spent on sub-$300 gyutos, I could easily buy a BNIB 240 Kato at current inflated prices.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Mar 30, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> Hahahahahaha! Yeah. These days I've been resisting the false economy of buying bang-for-buck knives. If I'd save all the money I spent on sub-$300 gyutos, I could easily buy a BNIB 240 Kato at current inflated prices.


That is super true. Otoh i kind of feel like i needed to try all of those to learn and figure out what i want and what i don't want -- there are as many expensive knives not suited to my preferences as there are cheap ones.


----------



## Checkpure (Mar 30, 2021)

There is a lot of fun in buying, trying, and selling knives. The BST here has been a great resource for that and you'll probably not lose too much in the process. You can really figure out what works best for you and try to dethrone it from time to time.


----------



## DitmasPork (Mar 30, 2021)

GorillaGrunt said:


> That is super true. Otoh i kind of feel like i needed to try all of those to learn and figure out what i want and what i don't want -- there are as many expensive knives not suited to my preferences as there are cheap ones.



Interestingly, 'cheap' is so subjective. Lotta cooks I know view spending over $100 on a knife as pricey; a $50 Victorinox punches above its weight and is fine.

More challenging to find good under-$30 options, than under-$300. Hey how's this for an under–$30?








Caddie AUS-8 Stain-Resistant Yanagi 210mm (8.2")


This Caddie Yanagi is made in the Tosa style, where double bevel knives are more prevalent than their single bevel counterparts. This Yanagi has a prominent, wide bevel on each side meant to facilitate sharpening over the course of time, which makes it a great choice for the cook looking to get...




mtckitchen.com


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Mar 30, 2021)

Chinese cleaver! I've got a couple $40 knives that make me question the $400 ones.


----------



## DitmasPork (Mar 30, 2021)

GorillaGrunt said:


> Chinese cleaver! I've got a couple $40 knives that make me question the $400 ones.



Most I spent on a Chinese cleaver is about $60 on a CCK. Can't ever see justifying buying a TF Chinese cleaver—I'm sure they're fine, but not my cup of tea.


----------



## Jason183 (Mar 30, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> Hahahahahaha! Yeah. These days I've been resisting the false economy of buying bang-for-buck knives. If I'd save all the money I spent on sub-$300 gyutos, I could easily buy a BNIB 240 Kato at current inflated prices.


At least you’re trying out different knives, get to know different grinds, steels properties etc. liked others have said you can always resell them without losing too much. After trying quite few knives including those bang for the buck knives, I kinda get a better idea of what suits me the most. I rather picked 3 good price/performance knives that can cover all working tasks instead of just buying one expensive one.


----------



## DitmasPork (Mar 30, 2021)

Jason183 said:


> At least you’re trying out different knives, get to know different grinds, steels properties etc. liked others have said you can always resell them without losing too much. After trying quite few knives including those bang for the buck knives, I kinda get a better idea of what suits me the most. I rather picked 3 good price/performance knives that can cover all working tasks instead of just buying one expensive one.



That is true. The first Japanese gyuto I bought certainly fulfilled kitchen requirements—buying more knives inspired by a combination of wanting to try different steels, profiles, makers, etc. Sometimes it was also just having a chunk on birthday money sitting in the bank account that made me look for a new knife. Using a fairly wide range of knives helped define my knife tastes.


----------



## Ceriano (Mar 30, 2021)

AT5760 said:


> Or up the budget to $3k and buy all of the recommendations!


Well I’m budgeting around $1000. My hope was to buy 4-5 decent knives but realistically We are looking at 3 maybe 4 at best. 
I probably don’t spend as much on the petty and Nakiri


----------



## tostadas (Mar 30, 2021)

Ceriano said:


> Well I’m budgeting around $1000. My hope was to buy 4-5 decent knives but realistically We are looking at 3 maybe 4 at best.
> I probably don’t spend as much on the petty and Nakiri


The $300 price range is nice because there is enough demand that you can easily buy/sell until you find exactly what you like. Grab stuff on varying ends of the spectrum, for example a thin Ashi Ginga, a workhorse Mazaki, and a midweight Wakui. Keep your favorite, sell the rest, and continue to refine from there. I've gone through at least 12 or 13 different knives in the past year and still have a lot more that I want to try.


----------



## Twigg (Mar 30, 2021)

Doi Blue #2 Gyuto 240mm $299.95


----------



## DitmasPork (Mar 30, 2021)

Ceriano said:


> Well I’m budgeting around $1000. My hope was to buy 4-5 decent knives but realistically We are looking at 3 maybe 4 at best.
> I probably don’t spend as much on the petty and Nakiri



Geez, there's so many ways to blow a grand.

How to spend $1k:
$300 gyuto
$150 petty
$200 suji
$100 honesuki
$150 deba
$100 nakiri

or

How to spend $1k:
$850 TF 240 denka gyuto
$150 petty (ginga)


----------



## Ceriano (Mar 30, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> Geez, there's so many ways to blow a grand.
> 
> How to spend $1k:
> $300 gyuto
> ...



I probably skip the Honeski. I don't process proteins and when I do I use my victorinox boning. I have a big collection of hunting and butchering knives for game processing. Here is the list I was thinking:

$300 Gyuto 240-270mm (already have a Takamura R2 210mm)
$200 Petty/utility 130-150mm
$150 Petty/pairing 75-100mm
$150 Nakiri or Bunka
$200 Suji?
$70 Tojiro bread knife if have some change left

How much use do you think I'll get out of a Suji in a home kitchen? JNI has the Kochi in stock.









Kochi 240mm Kurouchi Stainless Clad Carbon Wa-Sujihiki


Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements The Kochi line is an exclusive to Japanese Knife Imports. These knives have a great in-hand feel... not too heavy, but not super light. Near the spine they seems to be more substantial, however, behind the edge, the are very thin thin. They are...




www.japaneseknifeimports.com


----------



## McMan (Mar 30, 2021)

FTFY


DitmasPork said:


> Geez, there's so many ways to blow a grand.
> 
> How to spend $1k:
> $300 gyuto
> ...


----------



## BillHanna (Mar 30, 2021)

@McMan is that enough beer, though?


----------



## Ceriano (Mar 30, 2021)

BillHanna said:


> @McMan is that enough beer, though?


I drink/collect wine. $100 doesn't go very far. I probably have invested more in wine than my retirement account.


----------



## False_Cast (Mar 30, 2021)

I'd Heiji-direct.


----------



## DitmasPork (Mar 30, 2021)

McMan said:


> FTFY


Hahahahah.


----------



## DitmasPork (Mar 30, 2021)

Ceriano said:


> I probably skip the Honeski. I don't process proteins and when I do I use my victorinox boning. I have a big collection of hunting and butchering knives for game processing. Here is the list I was thinking:
> 
> $300 Gyuto 240-270mm (already have a Takamura R2 210mm)
> $200 Petty/utility 130-150mm
> ...



I love my sujis, nakiri and honesuki—but the reality is that I end up using a gyuto and petty about 90% of the time.

So my $1k spending might be:
$600 for a gyuto
$200 for a petty
$200 to take my wife out to a nice restaurant so she won't kill me for blowing $800 on a couple of knives.


----------



## BillHanna (Mar 30, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> $200 to take my wife out to a nice restaurant so she won't kill me for blowing $450 on a knife.


FTFMe, once that Gravier gets here.


----------



## Ceriano (Mar 30, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> I love my sujis, nakiri and honesuki—but the reality is that I end up using a gyuto and petty about 90% of the time.
> 
> So my $1k spending might be:
> $600 for a gyuto
> ...



What about small pairing knives? My $7 victorinox does the job but I like the idea of adding a small Japanese pairing knife to the collection, as long as they are functional. 



Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives




Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives




Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives




Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives


----------



## tostadas (Mar 30, 2021)

Ceriano said:


> What about small pairing knives? My $7 victorinox does the job but I like the idea of adding a small Japanese pairing knife to the collection, as long as they are functional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love my 3.5" vic paring!


----------



## Ceriano (Mar 30, 2021)

Chang said:


> Mazaki all the way. Wakui's are good, too. If I were you, I'd grab the Wakui with the KKF member discount (write your username in the comments section during checkout to get an extra 10% off) from epic edge, see what you like and dislike, then go from there.
> 
> also, I wouldn't say the handles from KnS are upgraded, they're just ebony handles. Ebony is a heavier wood, so for knives like Mazaki, it throws the balance point back, which is a bad thing, for me.



The comment box didn't work. Is there a coupon code?


----------



## Bear (Mar 30, 2021)

Mazaki


----------



## DitmasPork (Mar 30, 2021)

Ceriano said:


> What about small pairing knives? My $7 victorinox does the job but I like the idea of adding a small Japanese pairing knife to the collection, as long as they are functional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There’re all useful! Although, I have such limited counter space in my NYC kitchen that 2 knives and a spoon are the usual tools out.


----------



## Runner_up (Mar 30, 2021)

Heiji direct or Munetoshi


----------



## tcmx3 (Mar 30, 2021)

the Shun paring knife is actually pretty decent.

I like a 150 petty a lot for baking. that's where it really shines, IME.


----------



## Ceriano (Mar 30, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> There’re all useful! Although, I have such limited counter space in my NYC kitchen that 2 knives and a spoon are the usual tools out.



Whose the maker of this Hitohira? Do you recommend Mazaki over this?









Hitohira Togashi White #2 Kurouchi Gyuto 210mm Tagayasan Handle


Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片)Smith: Togashi Blacksmith 富樫打刃物製作所Producing Area: Sakai-Osaka/ JapanProfile: GyutoSize: 210mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Yasuki White (Shirogami) #2, Soft Iron CladHandle: Tagayasan & Ebony Ferrule OctagonalTotal Length: 361mmEdge Length: 203mmHandle to Tip Length...




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## demcav (Mar 30, 2021)

Prior to Christmas 2020, MTCKitchen.com had a 20%-off storewide sale. So, I bought a Sukenari 240mm HAP-40 for $280 (normally $350) including shipping, and I consider that a bargain based on Sukenari's heat treatment and the performance of this steel, not to mention the flawless fit & finish throughout. If you can catch this on another of MTCK's sales I'd highly recommend it to anyone looking for an under-$300 gyuto. In fact, I quickly bought a second one for my sister as a gift and she's as impressed with hers as I am with mine.


----------



## timebard (Mar 30, 2021)

@Ceriano, you had asked about sujis for home use. I got my first suji (an Ashi Ginga) on BST a little while back and am a home cook only so I can weigh in a bit. It's fun to have a dedicated tool for slicing roasts, chicken breasts, steaks, etc. and was enough of a bargain that I probably will hang onto it, but I haven't found a single use case where I couldn't just use a thin, sharp gyuto and get the same result. 

Since you already have the 210 Takamura, I'd aim to get a couple 240 gyutos, maybe one midweight like Yoshikane or Wakui and one workhorse like Mazaki or Munetoshi. Or you could jump straight to a Watanabe/Toyama for the workhorse. Any two of these will still leave you with enough budget to buy a solid petty and one or two other budget knives (bread, parer) you might want to round out the set.


----------



## Ceriano (Mar 30, 2021)

timebard said:


> @Ceriano, you had asked about sujis for home use. I got my first suji (an Ashi Ginga) on BST a little while back and am a home cook only so I can weigh in a bit. It's fun to have a dedicated tool for slicing roasts, chicken breasts, steaks, etc. and was enough of a bargain that I probably will hang onto it, but I haven't found a single use case where I couldn't just use a thin, sharp gyuto and get the same result.
> 
> Since you already have the 210 Takamura, I'd aim to get a couple 240 gyutos, maybe one midweight like Yoshikane or Wakui and one workhorse like Mazaki or Munetoshi. Or you could jump straight to a Watanabe/Toyama for the workhorse. Any two of these will still leave you with enough budget to buy a solid petty and one or two other budget knives (bread, parer) you might want to round out the set.



That was my thought process too. I feel I get more use out of a nakiri/bunka than a Suji. Afterall thanks to tele-working I make salad everyday but I can't remember when was the last time I made a roast. What do you recommend for the petty? Maybe another Takamura? Yoshi's are nice too but they cost almost twice of Takamura:









Yoshikane Nashiji SKD Petty 150mm


Yoshikane Hamono is located in Sanjo, Niigata and founded in 1919. It is lead by Mr. Kazuomi Yamamoto who continues to excel and evolve in making high grade kitchen knives. This series is forged from SKD tool steel and cladded in stainless steel. SKD is considered a semi stainless and will form...




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## tcmx3 (Mar 30, 2021)

Ceriano said:


> Whose the maker of this Hitohira? Do you recommend Mazaki over this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's the father/son togashi team. excellent smiths.

I have the 240 sitting new in a box. The kurouchi definitely doesnt seem very durable but it seems like an alright knife. I will get around to using it eventually.


----------



## timebard (Mar 30, 2021)

Ceriano said:


> That was my thought process too. I feel I get more use out of a nakiri/bunka than a Suji. Afterall thanks to tele-working I make salad everyday but I can't remember when was the last time I made a roast. What do you recommend for the petty? Maybe another Takamura? Yoshi's are nice too but they cost almost twice of Takamura:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a Tanaka ginsan petty and like it quite a lot--it's currently sold out but if you can find one I recommend it. No experience with the Takamura but that or the stainless Ginga would be good laser options. I would recommend a stainless knife for your first petty (not that there isn't a place for carbon petties, but it's nice to have a smaller knife you can use for quick tasks and not worry about cleaning immediately).


----------



## AT5760 (Mar 30, 2021)

I haven’t gotten around to getting one yet, but the TF nashiji patties are regarded as one of the best knife values out there.


----------



## Sbuckel (Mar 30, 2021)

Helicon said:


> Yoshikane, Wakui/Kochi & Masashi


I second the Yoshikane and Masashi, I’ve never used a Wakui or Kochi before though


----------



## Nagakin (Mar 30, 2021)

Ceriano said:


> The comment box didn't work. Is there a coupon code?


 The price won't change, but you'll be billed the correct amount. The site is a bit behind the times. Also, the discount is 5% now.


----------



## timebard (Mar 30, 2021)

Nagakin said:


> It depends on OOOTB
> The price won't change, but you'll be billed the correct amount. The site is a bit behind the times. Also, the discount is 5% now.



I've heard conflicting reports on the discount--people have been saying it's now 5% for a while, but my last order (as of February this year) got 10% off. YMMV I guess?


----------



## Nagakin (Mar 30, 2021)

timebard said:


> I've heard conflicting reports on the discount--people have been saying it's now 5% for a while, but my last order (as of February this year) got 10% off. YMMV I guess?


I haven't tried myself, I use the pro discount that's 10% anyways. I was told it was changed since they started offering free shipping instead. If they went back that's good news


----------



## @ftermath (Mar 30, 2021)

Nagakin said:


> It depends on OOOTB
> The price won't change, but you'll be billed the correct amount. The site is a bit behind the times. Also, the discount is 5% now.


Can confirm


----------



## riba (Mar 31, 2021)

Got my wife a misono moly paring knife. Actually pretty impressed by it.


----------



## toddnmd (Mar 31, 2021)

riba said:


> Got my wife a misono moly paring knife. Actually pretty impressed by it.



+1. I've got a 120 petty for a cheese knife for guests to use at parties. And also a 240 gyuto for me if I don't want to risk a more expensive knife. Both cut pretty well. Very good performance and excellent value.


----------



## Ceriano (Mar 31, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> There’re all useful! Although, I have such limited counter space in my NYC kitchen that 2 knives and a spoon are the usual tools out.


I ordered a Takamura petty from MTC kitchen and their processing time is now 2-3 weeks due to COVID! WTH!
I hate the Mazaki handle from CNC but I think that’s my best bet right now. I really like this togashi too









Hitohira Togashi White #2 Kurouchi Gyuto 210mm Tagayasan Handle


Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片)Smith: Togashi Blacksmith 富樫打刃物製作所Producing Area: Sakai-Osaka/ JapanProfile: GyutoSize: 210mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Yasuki White (Shirogami) #2, Soft Iron CladHandle: Tagayasan & Ebony Ferrule OctagonalTotal Length: 361mmEdge Length: 203mmHandle to Tip Length...




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## DitmasPork (Mar 31, 2021)

Ceriano said:


> I ordered a Takamura petty from MTC kitchen and their processing time is now 2-3 weeks due to COVID! WTH!
> I hate the Mazaki handle from CNC but I think that’s my best bet right now. I really like this togashi too
> 
> 
> ...



I was looking at the $119 cutting board for bread you posted in your other thread.

Why don't you just buy a $15 plastic or bamboo board—then take the $100 you saved and add it to your gyuto budget? The difference between a $300 and $400 knife can be significant. Or the saved money used on a Mac Superior Bread Knife and big bag of King Arthur Flour.

Spend your money where it matters.

BTW, what do you hate about the CKC Maz handle? I like magnolia, more than ebony and some of the other hardwoods.


----------



## Ceriano (Mar 31, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> I was looking at the $119 cutting board for bread you posted in your other thread.
> 
> Why don't you just buy a $15 plastic or bamboo board—then take the $100 you saved and add it to your gyuto budget? The difference between a $300 and $400 knife can be significant. Or the saved money used on a Mac Superior Bread Knife and big bag of King Arthur Flour.
> 
> ...



I don’t like the aesthetic of lighter color handles. They look cheap. But that may be my only option right now. Everything else is out of stock.

I toattly agree with statement but I wish I could help it. I spent quite a bit on vintage tokoname bonsai pots recently. They all stay outdoor. At least I get more use out of kitchen knives.


----------



## DitmasPork (Mar 31, 2021)

Ceriano said:


> I don’t like the aesthetic of lighter color handles. They look cheap. But that may be my only option right now. Everything else is out of stock.
> 
> I toattly agree with statement but I wish I could help it. I spent quite a bit on vintage tokoname bonsai pots recently. They all stay outdoor. At least I get more use out of kitchen knives.



I hear you. Tho depends on the handle, some ho handles better crafted than others. I've kinda heading the opposite direction—most my handles are dark (burnt chestnut, cocobolo, burnt oak, rosewood)—been wanting to add some diversity with light wood handles. I do like the grippiness of a good ho, as long as it doesn't have a plastic ferrule.


----------



## Ceriano (Mar 31, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> I hear you. Tho depends on the handle, some ho handles better crafted than others. I've kinda heading the opposite direction—most my handles are dark (burnt chestnut, cocobolo, burnt oak, rosewood)—been wanting to add some diversity with light wood handles. I do like the grippiness of a good ho, as long as it doesn't have a plastic ferrule.


Did the handle get darker with use? the one from cleancut has beautiful grain. the CKC one doesn’t have much character but I like the KU finish.


----------



## DitmasPork (Mar 31, 2021)

Ceriano said:


> Did the handle get darker with use? the one from cleancut has beautiful grain. the CKC one doesn’t have much character but I like the KU finish.



Top is a custom handle; 2nd down is Keyaki wood, a little darker than ho; bottom to are ho (magnolia), I may have oiled the bottom one, can't remember, and no longer own it.


----------



## Ceriano (Mar 31, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> Top is a custom handle; 2nd down is Keyaki wood, a little darker than ho; bottom to are ho (magnolia), I may have oiled the bottom one, can't remember, and no longer own it.
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> ...


I ordered the last one from CKC. I guess most of the handles I like are custom.


----------



## tcmx3 (Mar 31, 2021)

to my taste the KnS handle is such a good match for the the 240 mazaki that I'd hold out for it.

that said, I wouldnt say no to one of JKI's octagonal burnt chestnut handles either.


----------



## DitmasPork (Mar 31, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> to my taste the KnS handle is such a good match for the the 240 mazaki that I'd hold out for it.
> 
> that said, I wouldnt say no to one of JKI's octagonal burnt chestnut handles either.



JKI's burnt chestnut are one of my faves!


----------



## Jason183 (Mar 31, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> I hear you. Tho depends on the handle, some ho handles better crafted than others. I've kinda heading the opposite direction—most my handles are dark (burnt chestnut, cocobolo, burnt oak, rosewood)—been wanting to add some diversity with light wood handles. I do like the grippiness of a good ho, as long as it doesn't have a plastic ferrule.


That is True, Some knives seems to have better/worse quality even tho they’re all Ho wood handle. Some feels rougher( liked Masamoto KS, these can obsorb water faster, get dirty darker faster). Some feels smooth, doesn’t absorb water easily. IDK if those already apply the oil or not before selling, it can also get darker overtime but slower. I still prefer Ho wood handle on some of my knives especially lasers cause most Ho wood handle knives usually blade heavy.


----------



## Ceriano (Mar 31, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> to my taste the KnS handle is such a good match for the the 240 mazaki that I'd hold out for it.
> 
> that said, I wouldnt say no to one of JKI's octagonal burnt chestnut handles either.


No doubt but if it’s my luck the next batch will be kasumi finish. I like CKC‘s KU finish better than KnS at least in the picture it looks nicer.


----------



## Ceriano (Apr 20, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> JKI's burnt chestnut are one of my faves!


After 2 weeks use. Some more blue patina and some not so blue!


----------



## tcmx3 (Apr 20, 2021)

Ceriano said:


> After 2 weeks use. Some more blue patina and some not so blue! Is the brow patina bad?



that's (unfortunately) typical of the stock mazaki finish. mine, which has been polished a LOT since I bought it, has not formed a patina of this color since refinishing it with a (far, far) finer stone than whatever he sends them out with.


----------



## Ceriano (Apr 20, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> that's (unfortunately) typical of the stock mazaki finish. mine, which has been polished a LOT since I bought it, has not formed a patina of this color since refinishing it with a (far, far) finer stone than whatever he sends them out with.


what's the safest way to remove patina? rust remover?


----------



## Jason183 (Apr 20, 2021)

Ceriano said:


> what's the safest way to remove patina? rust remover?


simichrome, flitz, haven’t used previous two before, rust eraser, sand paper(1k-2k grit)


----------



## @ftermath (Apr 20, 2021)

Ceriano said:


> what's the safest way to remove patina? rust remover?


simichrome & flitz


----------



## Perverockstar (Dec 30, 2021)

I really like my Shiro-Kunimitsu Kurouchi . Feels solid and balanced, easy to get crazy sharp. It has made me a fan of 50-50 bevels and the Wabi-Sabi look of very raw Kurouchi finish.


----------



## Perzua (Dec 30, 2021)

@*Perverockstar *video with carrots please


----------



## Perverockstar (Dec 30, 2021)

Perzua said:


> @*Perverockstar *video with carrots please


I'll see what I can do. What kind of cuts?


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Dec 30, 2021)

Looks very Heiji-like; is that accurate in practice?


----------



## adam92 (Dec 30, 2021)

Yoshimi kato AS nashiji from KNS
shiro kamo SG 2 from KNS


----------



## Duukt (Dec 30, 2021)

Kurosaki Raijin 240mm, my current reigning champion for horizontal onion cuts tied at first place alongside the Konosuke Sumiiro.


----------



## runninscared (Dec 31, 2021)

wakui or munetoshi. love these knives


----------



## Karl Dial (Jan 10, 2022)

Goko White 1


----------



## blokey (Jan 10, 2022)

Shiro Kamo SG2, Kobayashi Kei R2


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Jan 11, 2022)

Gesshin Kochi Kurouchi


----------



## Perzua (Jan 12, 2022)

Perverockstar said:


> I'll see what I can do. What kind of cuts?



Just cut fat carrots


----------



## pete84 (Jan 12, 2022)

Carbon clad white 2 240mm Wakui from JNS


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jan 12, 2022)

All this for under 300……. Some years ago.


----------



## preizzo (Jan 12, 2022)

Nothing changed, same knives like 5 years ago or 10 years ago ,quite boring


----------



## KilgoreTrout (Jan 13, 2022)

Kohetsu hap40 western or wa. (Slight preference for wa)


----------



## bahamaroot (Jan 13, 2022)

Wakui and Mazaki


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jan 14, 2022)

Sad to see the Yoshikane's at EpicEdge are out of stock. I bought my 210mm Tsuchime SKD there 10 months ago, my favorite knife. Slightly behind it are the Hiragatake's I have... a 165mm, a 180mm and a 240mm. Got the 240mm with their Black Friday sale in November for $148!!! Very good steel and grinds, good food release and comes with a comfortable and attractive ebony handle.

Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives


----------



## OldSaw (Jan 14, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> Geez, there's so many ways to blow a grand.
> 
> How to spend $1k:
> $300 gyuto
> ...


Crap! I’m well over a thousand already. And haven’t spent more than $200 on any single knife. Not sure I “need” any more though. I find my Yaxell Dragon Fire to be fairly satisfying. Not sure what I’m doing wrong, you know, liking a $120 knife. Maybe ignorance really is bliss.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 15, 2022)

OldSaw said:


> Not sure I “need” any more though.


Stick around here a bit longer and that’ll change.


----------



## OldSaw (Jan 15, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> Stick around here a bit longer and that’ll change.


That’s what I’m afraid of.


----------



## Perverockstar (Jan 15, 2022)

OldSaw said:


> Crap! I’m well over a thousand already. And haven’t spent more than $200 on any single knife. Not sure I “need” any more though. I find my Yaxell Dragon Fire to be fairly satisfying. Not sure what I’m doing wrong, you know, liking a $120 knife. Maybe ignorance really is bliss.



Nothing wrong with that. My favorite knife is a cheap Tojiro F-300 (Nakiri) that a friend gifted to me. It feels and performs so good!


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 15, 2022)

At $212, this has to be one of the best deals around IMO.








Wakui Nashiji White #2 Gyuto 240mm


Toshihiro Wakui is a very talented blacksmith who is known for his superb grind and craftmanship. This series is forged from shirogami #2 (white #2) core steel with stainless cladding and a hardess of 63-64hrc. The blades are very thin behind the edge while still retaining a stiffness at the...




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## CA_cook (Jan 15, 2022)

Misono Ux10. Not pretty, not flashy, but a flawless performer. And stainless for worry-free. I’m also getting a dragon, which should be nothing but worry free


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 15, 2022)

OldSaw said:


> Crap! I’m well over a thousand already. And haven’t spent more than $200 on any single knife. Not sure I “need” any more though. I find my Yaxell Dragon Fire to be fairly satisfying. Not sure what I’m doing wrong, you know, liking a $120 knife. Maybe ignorance really is bliss.



TBH, the last under-$200 gyuto I bought was nearly a decade ago, my first J-knife—still have it, a solid performer. My tastes have evolved beyond bang-for-buck; knife requirements for my kitchen achieved years ago; buying/chasing kitchen knives a seriously enjoyable hobby.


----------



## chefwp (Jan 15, 2022)

This is not really a recommendation because I don't have direct experience with this knife, but I've always been intrigued by *this Hitohira Futana* for 200 bucks. Has anyone here ever used one? Is is a good rec for someone starting out and looking for something along these lines of style and steel?


----------



## Renzwerkz (Jan 15, 2022)

This guy, Shigeki Tanaka Ginsan..


----------



## blokey (Jan 16, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> At $212, this has to be one of the best deals around IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really tempted to get this, but I am kind torn between Wakui, Yoshikane or waiting for Kochi to be restocked...


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 16, 2022)

blokey said:


> Really tempted to get this, but I am kind torn between Wakui, Yoshikane or waiting for Kochi to be restocked...


Yes.


----------



## blokey (Jan 16, 2022)

BTW anyone know is there substantial difference between the Migaki and Nashiji version of Waku? CKC has both of them in stock now


----------



## tostadas (Jan 16, 2022)

blokey said:


> BTW anyone know is there substantial difference between the Migaki and Nashiji version of Waku? CKC has both of them in stock now


The nashiji version is typically thicker with a relatively flat grind up to the shinogi line, at least for the several that I've owned. The migaki version is thinner and more convex. I will say that the Wakui migaki is one of my all-time favorite knives. I actually just purchased a 210mm of this latest batch from a different retailer and it's very well done. To me, it's a no brainer at its price point.


----------



## blokey (Jan 16, 2022)

tostadas said:


> The nashiji version is typically thicker with a relatively flat grind up to the shinogi line, at least for the several that I've owned. The migaki version is thinner and more convex. I will say that the Wakui migaki is one of my all-time favorite knives. I actually just purchased a 210mm of this latest batch from a different retailer and it's very well done. To me, it's a no brainer at its price point.


Thank you!


----------



## Nemo (Jan 16, 2022)

blokey said:


> BTW anyone know is there substantial difference between the Migaki and Nashiji version of Waku? CKC has both of them in stock now


I have the hammered Wakui from KnS which is a beefy workhorse. I understand that the Nashijis from KnS are similar although I've never held one so cannot say for sure. It's possible that another vendor has a Nashiji knife with a different grind. I've only ever heard of a thinly ground hairline.

Edit: just realised @Tostados had already answered this


----------



## Nemo (Jan 16, 2022)

A lot of excellent knives have been suggested in this thread.

The question that should be asked is "favourite, FOR WHAT"

That is to say, different knives are good at different things.

One knife which it would be remis not to mention is Shiro Kamo Ku AS. My gyuto is very thinly ground, my sujii is more a middleweight. Easy to sharpen, decent edge retention, fairly uniform grind. Not the best knife but very good knives which could be the only knives you ever need. At bargain basement prices.

A serious contender for the best value knife.

As has been mentioned, his R2 damascus knives are pretty good too.


----------



## Luxusborg (Jan 16, 2022)

chefwp said:


> This is not really a recommendation because I don't have direct experience with this knife, but I've always been intrigued by *this Hitohira Futana* for 200 bucks. Has anyone here ever used one? Is is a good rec for someone starting out and looking for something along these lines of style and steel?


Yes it is great value, the OEM is Sakon and it's really well done. I have the Futana S3 210mm YO handle and it's terrific, I don't have to baby it and has very good cutting feel due to the convex grind. Sharpens well and keeps it's toothiness. I say get it.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 16, 2022)

blokey said:


> Really tempted to get this, but I am kind torn between Wakui, Yoshikane or waiting for Kochi to be restocked...


I had a 240 kochi, traded it. Missed it, bought another kochi, but with machi.


----------



## Delat (Jan 16, 2022)

blokey said:


> Really tempted to get this, but I am kind torn between Wakui, Yoshikane or waiting for Kochi to be restocked...



I don’t have a wakui, but if it’s a consideration then my Yoshi SKD had significantly better edge retention than my white #2 Y Tanaka.


----------



## chefwp (Jan 16, 2022)

Luxusborg said:


> Yes it is great value, the OEM is Sakon and it's really well done. I have the Futana S3 210mm YO handle and it's terrific, I don't have to baby it and has very good cutting feel due to the convex grind. Sharpens well and keeps it's toothiness. I say get it.


thanks for replying. I'm not actually in the market, but I've always been tempted to recommend this to folks looking for a affordable wa gyuto, but always felt funny doing so since I've never actually held one. I do otherwise have good experience with Hitohira, as I have a bunka in blue #1.


----------



## tcmx3 (Jan 16, 2022)

iron clad wakui in v2 with machi and a JKI burnt chestnut handle is just an insanely good knife.

not for the money, just in general. the fact that it's under 300 is a bonus.

that said, sometimes iron clad Mutsumi Hinoura 240s sneak in under 300 and I really love his knives.


----------



## GBT-Splint (Jan 16, 2022)

shibata kotetsu AS 240.
my daily driver easy to sharpen takes an AMAZING edge.


----------



## blokey (Jan 16, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> I had a 240 kochi, traded it. Missed it, bought another kochi, but with machi.


Guess I will wait for the Kochi then… I kind like iron cladding just for ease down the line, also burned chestnut handle feels nice.


----------



## @ftermath (Jan 16, 2022)

blokey said:


> Guess I will wait for the Kochi then… I kind like iron cladding just for ease down the line, also burned chestnut handle feels nice.


Kochi is one of the best knives I have used. I still regret selling my 240 with machi. You can sign up for in stock notifications with JKI. They always seem to be timely and give you a genuine shot at picking one up when he posts the knives online.


----------

